# Valet Pro Dionysis Trim Glitz Review



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

*Price: *
£12.95 for 500ml

*Used on:*
Various peices of trim and rubber seals

*Manufacturer's Product Information:*
- Provides gloss finish
- Lasts for months
- Revives faded plastic
- Can be used on rubber
- Leaves a fresh non-greasy finish

This product revives faded exterior plastic trim, protects from fading and is used to keep exterior trim looking like new.

This silicone gel dressing is fortified with cross-linked polymers for outstanding durability.

*Manufacturer's Instructions:*
Apply a small amount to a soft sponge applicator and leave to absorb. Spread a thin even layer on the plastic area and leave to cure for 5 to 10 minutes. Buff with a clean microfibre cloth if required.

*Packaging:*
Clear bottle with flip top lid, new lables from Valet Pro have enhanced the looks of all the products they do. A lot better looking now i think.

*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Its an orange liquid which is slightly thick like fairy washing up liquid, has a strong solvent smell like paint as Spoony has said.

*Ease Of Use:*
Easy to use, just like your typical trim dressings. Clean the trim area with an APC type cleaner apply with a sponge applicator, buff and your done.

*Finish:*
The finish Dionysis leaves is just like CG new look gel, so in other words its a great finish left. After it has been buffed its not greasy at all, just a really nice shine left on the trim/rubber which makes them look like new again.

trim all cleaned with serious performance cirtus cleaner, dionysis applied with a 'cut' of B&Q tile sponge









before









50/50









after









trim and rubber seal looking new again on right









after a spray with some water, can see it beading a bit









front grills taped up for a 50/50 durability test









50/50 - grill is being left like this to test durability









*Value:*
If the product lasts months and doesnt fade any more, 500ml will last ages and ages. As with most products, a little goes a long long way with dionysis.

*Durability:*
I have only just got round to writing up this review. The trim i dressed has now been on a week and a half. I have washed the car and trim today with ONR, and it has left this;

slightly faded after a week









still got a nice shine though 


















so far so good then, i will keep the thread updated as usual with how it looks after a weekly wash...

*Overall DW Rating: 80%*










*Conclusion:*
Dionysis is a great dressing. It does everything you need, looks good, easy to use and should last quite a while. If it does last months it will be an easy 90% but until i have tested durability its 80%.

Thankyou to Greg at Valet Pro for supplying this product for reviewing.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

*Valet Pro Dionysis Trim Glitz Update*

Bit of a late update, the Trim Glitz lasted 4 weeks on the grills


----------

